# Veritas Rda



## Yiannaki (3/8/14)

Just came across this and wanted to share seeing as it has dethroned the Plumeveil for Rip Trippers.

Looks very complicated to setup, but I'm sure the rebuildable pro's on this forum wouldn't flinch.

Now, to find this and make it bf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

Very nice piece of kit. 
Pity the price is so hectic!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

I'm sure it will cloned soon with better pricing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)

Done.

http://www.fasttech.com/search?veritas


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

There we go 
Now just for someone to bring them to SA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/8/14)

If someone orders. Please add me to the group buy off FT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/8/14)




----------



## Heckers (10/8/14)

Im not into the RDA scene yet although i have been watching a lot of videos about them.
It seems like the natural next step once you start getting into vaping.
From the videos i have watched this one seems really good and really appeals to me as you can fill it up quite a bit and it wont leak esily.


----------

